# Help identify this shrub?



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Does anyone know what this shrub is? We purchased two a few years ago. I swear there was a women's name (eg, Mary etc.) in the name...


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Maybe some kind of an azalea? When in doubt just call it a viburnum &#128541;


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks like a variegated abelia. No idea what cultivar. There's so many.


----------



## AdamH (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice identification Mr McTurf!


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Carol Mackie Daphne


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Mr McTurf said:


> Carol Mackie Daphne


Wow... I believe you are correct. The name rings a bell and Google images seems to confirm it.

This site and the people contributing to it are amazing. Thank you so much.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

NikeFace said:


> Mr McTurf said:
> 
> 
> > Carol Mackie Daphne
> ...


Gosh, amazing. I don't know... now I'm blushing...

Anytime buddy, plant materials from about zone 5 or 6 and North are kind of my thing. Just don't ask me about something you see down in Texas or Florida!


----------

